# Not reading N speeds - RT2860

## basicxman

Hi everyone,

  Running the 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 kernel, I've compiled the rt2860sta driver and have been using it for several hours now - works great.  Except for one thing, it's an 802.11n card, connected to an 802.11n router, but I'm still capped at 54Mbps.  In Ubuntu 10.04 the exact same configuration (/etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat) and same driver version gave me N speeds (well, moderate N, ~135Mbps).  Tried messing around with the configuration file and recompiling but so far to no avail.  Any ideas?

Thanks Gentoo Community!

----------

## cach0rr0

tried comparing the rate control algorithm used in the ubuntu kernel to the one you've selected within Gentoo?

----------

## basicxman

I'm using Minstrel on my Gentoo box, I'm not sure what it was on Ubuntu but from the looks of this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272168, Minstrel seems to be the default too.

----------

